# Geese for sale East Tennessee



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

We have a Trio of purebred Sebastopol Geese, one gander and two females.
We also have two purebred Grey Saddleback females.

Asking $150 for all. Can meet in Oakridge or Crossville, TN.


----------



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

I am open to trades for Frillback Pigeons too


----------

